# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  ecran GT-s3370 reste noir

## awax

j'ai changer l'afficheur de mon telephone et poutant le meme probleme j'alime le tele j'entend le son des clavies des touches apelle mais pas tactile est l'ecran toujour noir d'ou peut etre le probleme ?

----------


## sultanbarcelon

faire flash avec z3x

----------


## kano

بصراحة لم افهم شيء اخي ممكن باللغة العربية

----------

